

How to Botch a Job Interview - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/04/seven-surefire-ways-to-botch-job.html

======
gaius
_If you say something negative about a previous job, a previous manager, or a
company, I'll assume that you may someday say something negative about me or
my company._

There is a very simple way managers can stop ex-employees doing that!

